# Stencils and Wall Graphics



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well here is yet another thing that you can do as a painting contractor to become unique. You will only need to find a sign company or person with a plotter to cut things out for you.

This is a job that I cut for a local faux finisher (well she is 80 miles from me). They are doing a roller rink in a custom home for the grandkids of the homeowner. These are the 3 grandkids with there name in each of there silhouettes. The largest one is 5' tall and the smallest is 42" tall. I will post the installed pic tomorrow as I have to call them about the wall quotes I am cutting for the room and I will ask for a install pic so you can get a grasp around what you would do with these.
These are cut out of special exhibition vinyl which will stick when you want it to stick and remove without damage when you want it gone.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

What are stencils typically cut from and do most sign companies carry the type of materials that painters would need?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> What are stencils typically cut from and do most sign companies carry the type of materials that painters would need?


Both questions are very good ones. Sign companies can get just about anything that you would require however many do not stock it. In the last 5 years of doing wall graphic and wall words I haves Oracal 631 exhibition vinyl and IMO it is simply the best.

When it comes to stencil material there are a few of which my favorite is Pask paint mask. I used it for most of my applications where I have a smooth finish such as glass and signs. I also use Avery stencil film which is a Mylar type material and it too is a smooth application material. The toughest of the bunch is hartco blasting film, designed for sandblasting heavy or carving glass but works great on textured applications where you want a carved stone look.

More then likely a sign company may have 631 but most will not have the others as they a speciality only film designed for what I use them for.


----------

